

Google eyes big change in online tracking for ads - weu
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/09/17/google-cookies-advertising/2823183/

======
r0h1n
> The AdID would be transmitted to advertisers and ad networks that have
> agreed to basic guidelines, giving consumers more privacy and control over
> how they browse the web, the person said, on condition of anonymity.

I love it when online ad companies suggest deeper & more uniquely identifiable
tracking leads to _more privacy_ for users. Sadly, the newspaper chose it
accept it at face value too.

